
Ask HN: How can you help kids focus? - tmaly
Given all the devices and distractions in this modern day, it seems more challenging for younger people.<p>My child has lost some of her focus since starting school.<p>If you have kids, what have you do to help them improve their ability to focus?
======
uberman
Do you ask your kids to read a "real" book for 10 to 20 mins every school day?
Our school "requires" parents to do so and it does seems to help with my kids
time on task and focus. Note: "real" in the sense of not screen based.
Anything with a screen is going to come with built in opportunities for
distraction.

As a family, we also play games like "Exploding Kittens" and "Hearts". My
youngest has asked about what it was like to play "D&D" and I think that they
will be ready for something like The Princess Bride RPG.
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/toyvaultinc/the-
princes...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/toyvaultinc/the-princess-
bride-roleplaying-game)

Really, any thing that encourages engaged thoughtful imagination rather than
passive entertainment is probably going to help.

~~~
tmaly
My daughter regularly reads real books. We try to encourage this.

We play games like Monopoly or Scrabble on the weekends. It seems since
starting kindergarten, she has lost some of her focus.

------
gary_locus
Cut down their screen time. Tell them more stories. Keep them busy with
chores.

